# Warcraft 3 Errors OSX



## Sedukai (Jul 16, 2006)

This is an e-mail i sent to the blizzard support team. maybe you guys can help me find some answers.

Quote:

I just bought a MacBooK Pro no more than 2 weeks ago. It has all the most recent versions of Mac OSX etc. and has a high quality ATI graphics card and 1GB of memory.

When I attempted to install WC3 onto it, I click on the 'Warcraft III' icon that popped up and hit 'Install'. Everything seemed to work fine up until it finished installing when I tried to play the game. I clicked on the icon that was inserted onto my desktop to play the game and the screen went blank. Shortly thereafter (meaning no more than 2 seconds) it flashed back to my main user interface with a message saying "Warcraft III unexpectedly quit, would you like to report this error?" and so on and so forth. I even tried installing the expansion "Frozen Throne" with the same 'corruspted' files on my hard drive and the same thing happened.

I then looked at your troubleshooters and support guides... nothing seemed to help. I did read something, though, that you were looking further into some unknown crashes on OSX. None of the crashes you decribed, however, seemed similar to my circumstance. I am wondering if you know any reasons why this is occurring on my brand new operating system, as i feel that it shouldn't be happening. Please e-mail back.

-Wondering Customer


endQuote

Please also note that the CD installed WC3 ad frozen throne perfectly onto my PC. Thanks a LOT for any help on this issue.

i should also say that on the support page, I tried something that instructed me to delete the WC3 PREFERENCE folder in the 'Library' section on my computer. When i did, I noticed that the WC3 folder did not exist, even with WC3 installed onto my computer. I'm not sure if this is or is not relevant, though.


----------



## Sedukai (Jul 17, 2006)

..?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 17, 2006)

REmember that WC3 is a PowerPC application and since your MacBook Pro is using an Intel chip (completely different CPU architecture than the PowerPC), it needs to use Rosetta (The PPC emulator in OS X for Intel Macs) in order to run WC3.  Considering that the software is running on an emulated PPC architecture, there are bound to be problems.  Unfortunately, it doesn't look as though Blizzard will be making a Universal Binary (a binary that runs natively on both PPC and Intel Macs) available anytime soon.  Others have asked about issues with WC3 on the Intel Macs here before, so you might want to search the forum for these threads as they would have all the information you might need.


----------



## Icecool (Jul 29, 2006)

I got the same issui here.

The problem is with the DIVX codec.
Remove from the folder "HD/Library/Quicktime" the two files , "DivX Decoder.component" and "DivX Encoder.component" .
Now try to run the game and probaly will work fine . Work here 

Cheers


----------



## Sedukai (Jul 31, 2006)

will this prevent me from being able to run certain vdeo files that require a DivX codec? (I am relatively new to macs and know not of said codecs and their ability to run on Apple operating systems.)


----------



## bjornyeo (Aug 8, 2006)

it worked beautifully for me! thank you so much! I LOVE YOU!!!!


----------

